# Portuguese Citizenship De Facto



## jjst

Hi Folks, Does anyone of you get Portuguese Citizenship through De Facto Uniao? (Unmarried)

I have a civil partnership from Germany 2012 November, But we have been together since april 2012, and I would like apply for Portuguese Citizenship throught the facto union because it will be more close to apply,

I have all the requirements about the language and ties, because I am brazilian citizen, I lived in Germany for 2 and half years, and Now I am living in UK with him.


Can somebody help me with a good lawyer who can put in the court my process to recognize we are living together since april 2012?


Thank you so much

Obrigado a Todos.


----------



## canoeman

Think you miss the point about Portuguese "de facto union" to obtaining Citizenship it's your partner that needs to be Portuguese for you to apply which you don't say they are one way or another. 
But either way I don't believe that 2 years is sufficient to prove a "de facto" relationship believe min is 3 years and Portugal I believe would accept a registered German Civil Partnership as proof, might reguire officially translating and Notarizing but no need for a lawyer to go to court for you


----------



## jjst

My Partner is Portuguese, I won't apply before 3 years official requirements, I just want to be recognized we are together since April 2012 not November 2012 where we get civil partnership.


I know the requirements is 3 years married or in de facto uniÃ£o, but I read that it must be recognized by a family court before applying for the citizenship, that's the point.

Thank you


----------



## canoeman

Never read anything that de facto unions in Portugal have to be recognized by a family Court, but Portuguese Law as it applies in Portugal does state " civil union União de Facto may be entered into by any Portuguese citizen or legal foreign resident provided they have lived with their partner for a minimum of two years" so something else to check that your partner might have to abide by

To the best of my knowledge Portugal would accept your German Civil partnership if it's a recognized legal document in Germany this is what you need to check, the same as they will accept a marraige certificate that was legal in the country of marraige. 

If it's dated November then that's the date you can't turn clocks back


----------

